
Why We’ve Stopped Saying “Culture Fit” and What We’re Saying Instead - wallflower
https://open.buffer.com/culture-fit/
======
gozur88
So much overthinking.

"Culture fit" is a _deliberately_ vague term. It's a way to say "we don't want
you" without getting into specifics that might be actionable or spark a scene.
It doesn't actually mean anything and it's not supposed to.

------
Mz
_Making this shift led to improved diversity among more teams at Atlassian.
For us at Buffer, it has provided us with a way to stay true to our values and
united in the core beliefs that make Buffer the company that we know and love,
while also leaving plenty of room for bringing your authentic self to work,
including all the perspectives and experiences that make you unique._

Better than I expected based on the two comments already here before I read
it. Though the lead up is a bit long and tedious, when it gets to the real
point, it does have something useful to say.

------
codr4life
Any culture that can't accept different is no culture at all. I once got fired
from a startup for opting out of mandatory weekly surfing lessons, thank god
in retrospect.

~~~
DanBC
How the fuck is "mandatory surfing lessons" legal?

~~~
codr4life
They would make some stupid shit up I'm sure. Sadly, I didn't have the
resources to take them on legally. Never going to Portugal again, that much is
certain.

------
gamechangr
"culture contribution" misses the mark.

Companies aren't asking "what do you bring to the table" (which could work for
"culture contribution") ....they asking "would you disrupt what we already
have going" (and potentially how much would it cost us...1 senior engineers
time, 4 mid engineers time?)

"Culture fit" is vague. It should stay vague and mean whatever companies want
it to mean in the moment.

------
I_am_neo
The world already has a saying for that, but in the end it is simply a
"clique" mentality

